
Guitar Hero Didn’t Die A Natural Death, But Was Killed By Myopic Greed - bjonathan
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/02/10/guitar-hero-didnt-die-a-natural-death-but-was-killed-by-myopic-greed/
======
winestock
So Activision rushed several releases over the course of _months_ at the
expense of quality. This brought the loss of critical acclaim and -- worse --
the loss of customer support.

The author of the article noted: And what could _possibly_ be the reason for
[the decline in interest in Guitar Hero], hmm? Maybe releasing sequel after
sequels after sequel in such a quick succession that you don’t give gamers any
room to breathe? Gotta maximize short-term profits! The future? That’s someone
else’s problem.

As one commenter on the site put it: This is the nature of the stock
market/share holder driven economy. More money, more growth, more stuff. Stock
values must go up, never stay flat, and never go down. The sad thing is that
flat is the definition of sustainable, yet that is not acceptable by the
definition of our worlds economy.

